# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الإختصار في التحذير من التعالم و الإستكبار

## صدام أبو زيد

*الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء و المرسلين نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين,*
*أما بعد :*
*ففي زمن ندر فيه العلماء الربانيون صرنا نقرأ و نسمع لبعض المتعالمين من الذين ابتلوا بحب المراء و الجدال و الخصومات في الدين كلاما من قبيل:*
*"أنا أطلب العلم من قبل أن تـولـد....*
*أنا أدعو إلى الله منذ كذا و كذا....* 
*أنا أحفظ أكثر منك .....*
*أنا أعلم منك يا جاهل...."*
*و غير ذلك من تكبرهم و تعالمهم على إخوانهم.*
*فأردت أن أحذر إخواني من هذه الأخلاق الذميمة و الأنفس اللئيمة, فقلت و على الله توكلت:*
*روينا في صحيح الإمام مسلم عن عياض بن حمار رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنَّ الله أوحى إليَّ أن تواضعوا حتى لا يفخر أحدٌ على أحد، ولا يبغي أحدٌ على أحدٍ".*
*و في الصحيحين عن حارثة بن وهب رضي الله عنه أنَّه سمع النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "ألا أخبركم بأهل الجنَّة؟* 
*قالوا: بلى.*
*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: كلُّ ضعيف متضعِّف، لو أقسم على الله لأبرَّه.*
*ثمَّ قال:ألا أخبركم بأهل النَّار؟* 
*قالوا: بلى.* 
*قال: كلُّ عتلٍّ جوَّاظٍ مستكبر".*
*قلت: فإن كان التفاخر و التكبر على الناس بالمال و الجاه و النسب و المنصب و غير ذلك من أمور الدنيا من أعظم الكبائر فالتكبر على الناس بما رزقك الله من العلم و الحفظ أعظم و أخطر.*
*قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه اله في عدة الصابرين:* 
*"التفاخر بالعلم أسوأ حالا عند الله من التفاخر بالمال والجاه فإنه جعل أسباب الآخرة للدنيا ، وصاحب المال والجاه استعمل أسباب الدنيا لها وكاثر بأسبابها" إهـ.*
*قال شيخ شيوخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين في مقدمة شرحه على منظومة القواعد و الأصول: " ولا ينبغي إطلاقا للإنسان الذي مَنَّ الله عليه بالعلم أن يترفع على الناس بعلمه ويقول: أنا أفضل منهم، وأنا قد رُفعت درجات.*
*فإن الإنسان إذا أُعجب بعمله كان ذلك آية الخسران وآية الخيبة، فليحذر الإنسان -أعني: طالب العلم بالذات- ليحذر من العجب؛ فإن العجب سبب للخذلان والحرمان.*
*وليحذر من التكبر فإنه ليس من العقل. إذا مَنَّ الله عليك بعلم وعرفت ما في حسن الخلق من الفضل والأجر أن تذهب وتتكبر على الناس بما مَنَّ الله به عليك؛ ولهذا تجد الناس يأخذون من طالب العلم حسن الخلق أكثر مما يأخذون ممن هو فوقه في العلم، ولكنه دونه في حسن الخلق؛ وذلك لأن الإنسان ينبغي أن يكون أليفا ومألوفا، مخالطا للناس على الوجه الذي فيه الخير والصلاح".إهـ* 
*و اعلم أيها الحبيب أن وقوعك في هذا الأمر قد يتنافى مع تحقيق الإخلاص في طلب العلم فمن طلب العلم لله لن يزيده ذلك إلا تواضعا و ليونة مع إخوانه.*
*أما من طلبه للرفعة و السمعة و الشهرة فيا ويله ثم يا ويله من العذاب الأليم و نار الجحيم و العياذ بالله العظيم.*
*روينا في سنن الترمذي عن كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: "من طلب العلم ليجاري به العلماء أو ليماري به السفهاء أو يصرف به وجوه الناس إليه أدخله الله النار".*
*و العجيب أن هؤلاء الذين يتفاخرون على الناس و يزعمون العلم ليسوا منه في شيئ إنما مثلهم كمثل من قال فيهم صلى الله عليه و سلم: "المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور" .*
*بل بالعكس وجدنا العلماء على خلاف هذا الخلق الذميم فقد قال ابن المبارك رحمه الله: " لا يزال الرجل عالمًا ماطلب العلم ؛ فإذا ظن أنه عَلم فقد جهل".*
*و لله در الإمام الشافعي إذ يقول:*
*كلما أدبني الدهر ***أراني نقصَ عقلي*
*وإذا ما ازددت علماً*** زادني علماً بجهلي* 
*و كم دهشت عندما سمعت الشيخ العلامة عبد الكريم الخضير في درس له عن الهمة في طلب العلم تكلم في بدايته عن سبب إعتذاره عن إلقاء هذا الدرس فقال: "اعتذرت عن قبول الدعوة لا زهد في الأجر ولا رغبة عن نفع الإخوان؛ لكن لمخالفة الخُبر الخَبر, فالهمة وموضوعها يحتاج أن يتحدث به أو فيه من اتصف بها, اعتذرت وما قبلوا، وقلت بعد ذلك: لعلي أن أجد في مقرؤاتي من الأمثلة ما يبعث على الهمة، وإلا فالإخوة اغتروا، وكيف يؤتى ببخيل يتحدث عن الكرم، وبجبان يتحدث عن الشجاعة؟ أقول: الإخوان استسمنوا ذا ورم، وقبلهم من الشباب لكن نعذرهم لصغر أسنانهم وقلة خبراتهم وتجاربهم، ومنهم من جاء يسألني هل صحيح أنك قرأت فتح الباري سبعين مرة؟ قلت: فتح الباري يحتاج لقرأته سبعين مرة إلي مائة وأربعين سنة؛ لأن كل مرة بسنتين، يحتاج إلى سنتين، الإخوان يحسنون الظن، وأرجو أن أكون عند ذلك.إهـ*
*قلت: أما أبو شبر فلن يفقه هذا الكلام و سيبحث عن بعض الشبه المخرقة كي يستر بها عوراته المغلظة فحاله كحال الذي ينظر إلى الناس من فوق جبل فيراهم صغارا و يرونه صغيرا, فلعل بعضهم سيحطب بليل أقوال بعض السلف و العلماء في التكلم بنعمة الله و لكن هيهات اين هم من ذلك؟*
*فإن كان ذلك مقالهم فقد كذبه حالهم* 
*فهل الشمخرة و الغطرسة و الغرور و العجب و التعاظم و استحقار عباد الله و التعالي عليهم من التحدث بنعمة الله؟*
*قال الإمام الشعبي : :العلم ثلاثة أشبار فمن دخل في الشبر الأول تكبر, ومن دخل في الشبر الثاني تواضع، ومن دخل في الشبر الثالث علم أنه لايعلم".* 
*فاللهم إنا نعوذ بك من الشبر الأول. 
**وملء السنابل تنحني تواضعا***والف ا ر غ ا ت رؤوسهن شوامخ.*
*قال الإمام الغزالي في الإحياء ذاكرا أسباب الكبر عند بعض المنتسبين إلى العلم: "السبب الثاني أن يخوض العبد فِي الْعِلْمِ وَهُوَ خَبِيثُ الدُّخْلَةِ رَدِيءُ النَّفْسِ سيء الْأَخْلَاقِ فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَشْتَغِلْ أَوَّلًا بِتَهْذِيبِ نَفْسِهِ وتزكية قلبه بأنواع المجاهدات ولم يرض نفسه في عبادة ربه فَبَقِيَ خَبِيثَ الْجَوْهَرِ فَإِذَا خَاضَ فِي الْعِلْمِ أي علم كان صَادَفَ الْعِلْمُ مِنْ قَلْبِهِ مَنْزِلًا خَبِيثًا فَلَمْ يَطِبْ ثَمَرُهُ وَلَمْ يَظْهَرْ فِي الْخَيْرِ أَثَرُهُ*
*وَقَدْ ضَرَبَ وهب لِهَذَا مَثَلًا فَقَالَ الْعِلْمُ كَالْغَيْثِ يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ حُلْوًا صَافِيًا فَتَشْرَبُهُ الْأَشْجَارُ بِعُرُوقِهَا فَتُحَوِّلُهُ عَلَى قَدْرِ طَعُومِهَا فَيَزْدَادُ المر مرارة والحلو حلاوة فكذلك العلم تحفظه الرِّجَالُ فَتُحَوِّلُهُ عَلَى قَدْرِ هِمَمِهَا وَأَهْوَائِهَا فَيَزِيدُ الْمُتَكَبِّرَ كِبْرًا وَالْمُتَوَاضِع  َ تَوَاضُعًا وَهَذَا لِأَنَّ مَنْ كانت همته الكبر وهو جَاهِلٌ فَإِذَا حَفِظَ الْعِلْمَ وَجَدَ مَا يَتَكَبَّرُ بِهِ فَازْدَادَ كِبْرًا وَإِذَا كَانَ الرَّجُلُ خَائِفًا مع جهله فَازْدَادَ عِلْمًا عَلِمَ أَنَّ الْحُجَّةَ قَدْ تَأَكَّدَتْ عليه فيزداد خوفاً وإشفاقاً وذلاً وتواضعاً فالعلم من أعظم ما يتكبر به ولذلك قال تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين وقال عز وجل وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حولك ووصف أولياءه فقال أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين وكذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه العباس رضي الله عنه يكون قوم يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم يقولون قد قرأنا القرآن فمن أقرأ منا ومن أعلم منا ثم التفت إلى أصحابه وقال أولئك منكم أيها الأمة أولئك هم وَقود النار.إهـ*
*قلت: الحديث الأخير حسنه الشيخ الألباني في صحيح الترغيب*
*فعليك بأخلاق العلماء الربانيين يا طالب العلم و اتبع خطاهم حذو القذة بالقذة و دعك من أخلاق السفهاء و إن تعاظموا و تكبروا فداخل الطبل فارغ مهما ارتفع صوته و انتشر.*
*قال الإمام الماوردي رحمه الله "*
*"قلما تجد بالعلم معجبا وبما أدركه منه مفتخرًا إلا من كان فيه مقلاً ومقصرًا, لأنه قد يجهل قدره ويحسب أنه نال بالدخول فيه أكثره.*
*فأما من كان فيه متوجهًا , ومنه مستكثرًا, فهو يعلم بُعد غايته , والعجز عن إدراك نهايته" إهـ*
*فالتواضع التواضع يا طلبة العلم و إليكم ما نقله الإمام ابن القيم عن القاضي عياض المالكي رحمهما الله في المدارج حيث أنه سئل عن التواضع فقال: "يخضع للحق، وينقاد له ويقبله ممن قاله، ولو سمعه من صبي قبله، ولو سمعه من أجهل الناس قبله.إهـ*
*وقال أبو يزيد البسطامي: "هو أن لا يرى لنفسه مقاما ولا حالا، ولا يرى في الخلق شرا منه."إهـ*
*وأقبح شيئ أن يرى المرء نفسه *** رفيعاً وعند العالمين وضيعُ*
*تواضع تكن كالنجم لاح لناظر *** على صفحات الماء وهو رفيعُ*
*ولاتكن كالدخان يعلو بنفسه *** على طبقات الجو وهو وضيعُ*
*هذا و الله أعلم و أحكم و رد العلم إليه أسلم* 
*و الحمد لله رب العالمين
-------------------
كتبه: صدام أبو زيد*

----------

